# Sprinkler



## thelawnwrangler (May 13, 2021)

Hello all,

Please hit me with your favorite type of sprinklers for lawn watering and why.

Thanks


----------



## CAB (Mar 21, 2019)

In-ground irrigation? Hunter, better engineering and patents. Rainbird is still top notch stuff too.

I typically buy from sprinklerwarehouse.com


----------

